# 40+ Success Stories (with Vasectomy Reversal)



## Curly_Jay (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello ladies  ,

I come from the Donor Egg threads and a few weeks ago I had a BFN in my 3rd cycle.  First 2 cycles were BFP's but sadly miscarried both; 1st at 6 weeks (no heartbeat) and 2nd at 9 weeks  .  DH has had a vasectomy for 8 years and only recently are we contemplating on having it reversed.

I would like to know of any success stories of any ladies in the +40’s that have been in the vasectomy situation, have had it reversed, and then gotten pregnant naturally.  Any story is very much appreciated  

Thank you  

Curly xx


----------



## Curly_Jay (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi All,

No success stories anywhere?


----------



## AndieH72 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi there

I haven't been on this site for ages and wanted to come on here to share my success story and saw your post. Im 42 next week and OH had a VR Sept 2013 with Mr Lemberger in Nottingham. Original op was 7 years previous to that, The VR went well and OH had no side effects or pain afterwards. He had his SA last month which showed a high sperm count but very low % of movers. We were not put off by that and just carried on ttc as normal. This month I used pre-seed for the first time and just yesterday I got my BFP!! We are still in shock I think! Hoping and praying that all is well and pregnancy goes smoothly but I hope this has given you some positive feedback??


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I guess that I sort had a success story, I did manage to get pregnant on our first cycle but it didn't last.  I've never seen a BFP in my life and it was the month after my 40th  

DH's reversal was a success too, with sperm present, but we're blighted by the typical problems of morphology, count and abnormalities.  There are so many success stories though, I don't ever regret the reversal because at least it gave us a chance.  

Wow Andia, congratulations!!  That is such great news  .  I don't think there is anything that I haven't tried, still giving the pre-seed a go though as it is supposed to help with motility and obviously does  

Sorry for now great story Curly, I'm bookmarking your post though!  Good luck xxx


----------



## Curly_Jay (Apr 2, 2013)

Ladies, thank you ever so much for your stories, you both give me hope!  . DH's op is booked for the 19th May with Mr Harriss in Nottingham.  He is so excited to get things moving and making me take a break from all those drugs.

Andie, I had to google pre seed! I thought it was a Chinese herb lol. DH wants to get a few of them. We don't want to leave too many things to chance  . Gonna buy a fertility monitor too, although not until the end of the month that I get paid! Everything is so expensive! Boooo!

Molly, you are welcome Hun  .  Pm me if you need to rant  

I'll update once we are back from surgery next month.

Curly xx


----------



## Curly_Jay (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry Andie, forgot to congratulate you on your BFP!   

Curly xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

My friend is 47 and her little boy has just celebrated his second birthday. She'd been through a few cycles of IVF unsuccessfully and conceived naturally after her DH had his vasectomy reversed.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## AndieH72 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Molly and Curly for your replies. Curly that is so funny about thinking pre-seed was Chinese herb  . I had never heard of it either and came across it by chance whilst googling anything and everything about help TTC. There were so many positive messages about it that I thought it must be too good to be true but it was so inexpensive that I thought oh well may as well give it a go, Im sure that that is why we conceived this time. I did use the clearblue ovulating kit too. I already have children from my previous marriage as does my OH but we just kept coming back to the topic of what if we had one together.   our children are teenagers now and its nearly 13 years since my last pregnancy! Keeping everything crossed that all goes well and cant wait to be able to share our news with our kids. 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## AndieH72 (Aug 20, 2013)

PS Curly, my OH had his VR at Nottingham just with a different surgeon, the facilities were amazing and everyone at the hospital looked after both of us really well.

OH was booked in early a.m but never went down to theatre until about 5.30pm, he was starving! Just as he went down the nurses came in and brought me a fab dinner, complete with a little bottle of vino, ha ha I sat and watched TV totally chilling out with the vino, felt a bit guilty when OH was having op ha ha.

As I said before, im kind of new on here so would love to keep updated with how it all goes for you.

Good luck


----------



## Curly_Jay (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Sarapd, thank you for your message.  Loving all these success stories on this and other threads.  Just what I need for those days when I start to feel really overwhelmed and loose a little hope.

Andie, wouldn't mind a little vino myself...right now...In the office!  Lol, heehee.  Of course, I will keep everyone updated as soon as we return home  .  

curly xx


----------



## AndieH72 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just wanted to update everyone that I had some bad news recently, after managing to get to 8 weeks pregnant I had a scan last week only to be told our little bean had no heartbeat  , I had to wait another week for a further scan and its now confirmed that our little bean hasn't made it.  Whilst we are devastated we are still holding onto hope that we can get pregnant again and we are going to remain strong and positive that we are lucky that OH reversal was a success and maybe this pregnancy just wasn't our time. Good luck to everyone that is on this incredible roller coaster ride!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Andie,  I am so sorry to hear that.  Devastating news, you sound like a wonderful and strong woman and couple.  

It is truly a positive thing that your little bean came into being, I'm so sorry that it wasn't his or her time.  I try to think that way about my little lovelies too.

Take care of yourself, thinking about you x


----------



## AndieH72 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you Molly for your reply, it means a lot at the moment. We are both so upset but grateful also for the precious little time our little bean survived. We will keep trying and who knows whats round the corner hey xx


----------



## AndieH72 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Curly Jay, how did things go in Nottingham with Mr Harriss? Hope all is well with you x


----------

